# Trust Orange Leisure Batteries



## imlach (May 13, 2008)

Hello To Every One 
Has anybody come across these leisure batteries as I have one fitted and I cannot find any information on them at all and I have searched the internet with no luck ,it has a vent as such and a small clear eye on the top has anybody any information on these what so ever Regards Imlach


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

Most batteries Have a vent hole which can have a small plastic piece plugged in which you then fit a length of tube to, The window on a lot of batteries should be green if fully charged black if discharged or dead, and white for re charging


----------

